# new EP release



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Hard rock/metalish...
Used a 2003 Gibson Voodoo Les Paul and a 2008 Gibson Explorer thru a Laney GH50 and an '88 Marshall 2204...
Double tracked the guitars...first with gain down and volume up...and then gain up and goosed with an OCD









The Noise of Thunder by Mad Wet Sea


Listen to "The Noise of Thunder" by Mad Wet Sea on any music platform - Free smart music links by Songwhip




songwhip.com





feel free to roast!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Listened to Leave Me Alone on my iPad. 

Vocals were wonderfully intelligible considering the "genre". I could make out every word. Thanks. 

The guitar solo fell short of actual "shredding", but your notes were well-chosen and quite tasty in my opinion. Good job. 

Later I will check out the other tracks in the garage thru decent speakers. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I listened to the first song.

Guitars sound good. There were some double bass parts that didn't really seem to serve a purpose and were just double bass for the sake of double bass. Vocals were lacking. Kind of talk singing. Sorry. Guitar solo tone was cool but you need a much faster solo for this genre/song. Solo didn't seem to go anywhere.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Retro 80's flavour fer sure.
Music sounds like it was recorded via an old boombox on the other side of the room.
Vocals sound like it was dubbed in afterwards, straight in with no effects (reverb etc).


Guncho said:


> Vocals were lacking. Kind of talk singing


I agree with this as well. Scream them out.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Vocal was quite different on _Darkness Falls_. It fit the music very well but I would need lyrics to make out all the words. Decent mix, man. What's your DAW set-up?

_Ashes Fall._ The EP gets better and better as it goes on. This is the best one so far. I like the wah solo.

_The Horsemen _features more great scooped licks. The vocalsneeds to be more deep & growly (but not screaming, please).

Good meat on all your solos, you should take some chances with shreddy speed.

Hey there's my two cents, bro. So much fun. Congrats for having the balls to post actual music rather than blabbering about which neck profile you require to play something.

Excellent, dude.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool, congrats on that.

Here’s my take. Some pretty cool riffs and grooves in there. Nice guitar tone for the genre.

The vocals are the weakness. Not saying the singer can’t sing, just that the vocal melodies are very unimaginative and almost always just follow the riffs and chords note for note. As someone who has dabbled in songwriting this is often the hardest thing to master - it’s just too easy to follow along with the chords instead of coming up with something different and catchy on top of them. Then start playing around with harmonies and your music will reach yet another level. Creates tension and interest.

Even in the hard rock / classic metal genre this is true. Look at classics like 2 Minutes to Midnight, Master of Puppets, Running with the Devil and Rock You Like a Hurricane - great riffs and grooves but what really puts the songs over the top is the vocal melody is doing something completely different and CATCHY on top of all that. Makes it INTERESTING.

Good luck!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Thx for the feedback


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I listened to the whole EP this morning and I can honestly say I liked it a lot. 
Some very solid guitar work, the drums sounded like they should, some nice full bass and the singing is a shit ton better than I can do so there you have it. 

Solid work and thanks for sharing it. I love to hear what people are making, even if it makes me generally feel worse about myself.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> I listened to the whole EP this morning and I can honestly say I liked it a lot.
> Some very solid guitar work, the drums sounded like they should, some nice full bass and the singing is a shit ton better than I can do so there you have it.
> 
> Solid work and thanks for sharing it. I love to hear what people are making, even if it makes me generally feel worse about myself.


Thanks! No need to feel bad about yourself!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

5 questions with









Mad Wet Sea - Five Questions With | Canadian Beats Media


Mad Wet Sea - Five Questions With | Canadian Beats Media | 2022 | Interviews | Jenna Melanson | Kingston's Mad Wet Sea shares new EP, The Noise of Thunder



canadianbeats.ca


----------

